# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeni një numër

## skender76

Gjeni nje numer me dy shifra i cili eshte dyfishi i numrit qe del nga shumezimi i shifrave te tij.

----------


## Archicad

Eshte numri 36. 

3 x 6 = 18,  36 = 2 x 18. Pra dyfishi i numrit qe del nga shumezimi  i shifrave te ketij numri.

Klm

----------

